
Show HN: Social Network for Code Snippets - magical_mishka
http://www.thiscodeworks.com
======
provlem
The masonry grid makes exploring the snippet so troublesome.

How about Title list and on mouse over OR on click - POPOVER the code as well
as option to open in new page.

------
suramya_tomar
Looks very interesting. Have some feedback though:

* I couldn't identify what license the code snippets are shared under. Could you add an option of license selection when a person posts? (Default could be GPL)

* The links for 'Privacy Policy - Cookies - Contact' are only available on the Home page, not when I am browsing the snippets.

\- Sur

